# Rns-510 problem. No satellite signal.



## billman (Mar 2, 2010)

I have bought an rns-510 version c with v6 maps from an ebay seller. I have done the coding via vag-com. All of the functions work except the navi. It doesn't find any satellites at all. Is it software problem? Or does the rns have a problem?


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

How is your GPS antenna set up? 
And before anyone else says it: Post an autoscan


----------



## billman (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: (scenturion)*

What do you mean how is my gps antenna set up? I am not familiar with the term. If you mean where I have placed it is at the center of my front windscreen. I would be glad to post an autoscan if you could tell me how to do it with vcds.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (billman)*

From the main screen http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Choose AutoScan http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html
Use the Copy button and Paste the results here


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (billman)*

Start VCDS. Click the [Auto-Scan] button. Select "Auto Detect" from the drop-down box labeled Chassis Type. Click [Start]. When it's finished (it will take a few minutes) click [Copy] and/or [Save].
-Uwe-


----------



## billman (Mar 2, 2010)

Wednesday,03,March,2010,15:26:30:13314
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77
VIN: 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1P0 907 115 AE HW: 1P0 907 115 Q
Component: 1.8l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0303000C18070160
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 113B4012092600FF880E02E690210041350800
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 5P0 907 044 P HW: 5P0 907 044 P
Component: Climatronic H15 0602 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SE35.rod
1 Fault Found:
13701936 - Function Restriction due to Received Malfunction Value 
U1113 00 [008] - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 45
Mileage: 56 km
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 10:10:32

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 C HW: 5K0 937 086 C
Component: BCM PQ35 M 011 0028 
Revision: BC011001 
Coding: 46180A3E902508C04288008095008104050100A8425D89605C8040000000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
Part No: 1P0 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 16120 22 0611 
Coding: 00DB90
4 Faults Found:
00059 - Terminal 30 for Interior Lighting 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 43
Mileage: 29 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.13
Time: 18:02:12
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.90 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 45
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 10:10:27
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.55 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
02195 - Dimmer Switch Instrument Panel & Switch Lighting (E20) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 45
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 10:08:28
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.85 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 26
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 29 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.13
Time: 18:35:32
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.60 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 J HW: 5N0 959 655 J
Component: J234__A0A VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E2PK0041Q 
Coding: 0012353
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CF HW: 1K0 953 549 CF
Component: J0527 856 0111 
Coding: 0000732
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
Part No: 1P0 959 538 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H01 0100 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1P0 920 850 E HW: 1P0 920 850 E
Component: KOMBI H07 0307 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110A00
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4520K09C1500AA
Coding: E9807F06400612000202
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
3 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0307 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667720860 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 04941 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H11 2680 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ1Z2F2757619
Coding: 0E0100000100008100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
7 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 115
Reset counter: 18
Time Indication: 0
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 41
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
00823 - Line-Output; Front Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 216 km
Time Indication: 0
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 216 km
Time Indication: 0
03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 39
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 142 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 C HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H11 2680 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ1Z2F2757619
Coding: 0E0100000100008100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
7 Faults Found:
00857 - CD Changer Unit (R41) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 115
Reset counter: 18
Time Indication: 0
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 41
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
00823 - Line-Output; Front Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 216 km
Time Indication: 0
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 216 km
Time Indication: 0
03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 49
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
00862 - Antenna for GPS Navigation (R50/R52) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 39
Reset counter: 58
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right
Cannot be reached
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005156287
Coding: 0010555
Shop #: WSC 06402 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 53
Mileage: 56 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.14
Time: 10:14:57

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Rns-510 problem. No satellite signal. (billman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billman* »_I have bought an rns-510 version c with v6 maps from an ebay seller. I have done the coding via vag-com. All of the functions work except the navi. It doesn't find any satellites at all. Is it software problem? Or does the rns have a problem?

Assuming you plugged in the Sat antenna (it was the blue plug on the back of the RNS unit) and mounted it somewhere in the dash, you should get a Satellite fix. This will sound stupid, but move your car out of the garage and give it a few minutes to gain a fix. You can monitor the satellite fix by pressing MAP two times and selecting GPS from the drop box if it it does not default to that view. You need 3 satellites for a 2D fix and 4 for a 3D fix--which gives you altitude.
The DTC on short-to-ground for GPS antenna looks pretty specific, so you may want to check your connection regardless.
Also, your coding is not done yet. Based on the errors you have, you need to change the WSC and Import codes to something other than all zeroes on the NAV unit. You will have to change something in the coding to get the WSC and Import codes to accept--just change the coding back afterward. 


_Modified by Scott Evil at 1:50 PM 3-3-2010_


----------



## billman (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Rns-510 problem. No satellite signal. (Scott Evil)*

Yes I have plugged the antenna and I have moved the car around and also plugged and unplugged the blue plug several times. I will check the antenna again. What more do I have to do regarding coding that hasn't been done yet? Could you be more specific? Whati is WSC? Is it a problem of the rns or is it just problem of the gps antenna or/and coding?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Rns-510 problem. No satellite signal. (billman)*

Since your module is new so it has default of all Zeros stored. 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
Some modules will not accept coding with all zeros or ones in these fields. (You could try WSC of 12345, Importer number of 123)
WSC is Work Shop Code and this is used with VAS testers, generally the last 5 digits of a dealer number are used. More info is found here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
You will have a long coding helper for that radio, update us with the new scan info after coding the unit. The long coding helper is shown here: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

See what Dana posted about WSC and Importer.
Also try rebooting your system by holding the <> buttons and the top right small button and releasing.


----------



## Gozer The Destructor (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (billman)*

There's no help here for people using pirated versions.
Thread locked.


----------

